# Ideas to keep a freshly neutered vizsla occupied...



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Darwin was neutered on Friday and about a day after the surgery he was back to his old self. We are running out of ideas to keep him occupied for any length of time since we aren't allowed to let him run around for the usual 10 days. We have a kong, kong wobbler, and the normal assortment of other toys for him to play with, but after 3 days he already seems bored with the usual stuff, even with super special stuffed kongs! 

Do you have any ideas of apartment friendly things to occupy his time? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated to help us through the next week until we can bring him back to the park!

Thanks so much!

K


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

We haven't reached that point yet, but I can see it being difficult to confine him!

I just wanted to saw our V's name is Darwin as well


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We didn't have much success with that. We kept him in his crate as much as possible and made sure he was comfortable as possible. He would go out for walks and he was allowed to play a little in our apartment but nothing too strenuous.
Good luck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep him calm and quiet,and you'll avoid a second trip to the Vet, even if he has to be crated a lot. It'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's responses! We made it through the 14 days without too much trouble. Although I can't tell you how happy Darwin looked this weekend when he got to go and play with the horses again! 

If anyone is looking for things, we found a few that worked wonders for us:

1. Kong stuffed with peanut butter and kibble and frozen overnight.
2. Kong stuffed with some of the following mix and frozen overnight (32 ounces plain yogurt, 1 cup peanut butter, and 2 mashed bananas)
3. Deer Antlers to gnaw on. These thing last forever!

All three seemed to keep his attention for multiple hours!


----------

